

WikiLeaks and Julian Paul Assange - ieatpaste
http://www.newyorker.com/reporting/2010/06/07/100607fa_fact_khatchadourian?currentPage=all

======
ErrantX
This is interesting; the person reported here seems very different from how
the video was edited and presented.

